# Ok this is getting ridiculous - Chag 11/19 PM



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

So pardon my semi-rant. I fished the middle chag this evening with flies. Waded or viewed pools/cuts after I fished them to see if I have become a fishing moron in my later years. No fish hooked or seen.

I have fished Ohio steelies for twenty-five years, bait and flies. I don't have as much time on the water nowadays but still get out and know what I'm doing. Don't need crazy numbers to have a great day, been on Elk's glory days before it was publicized.

Where the %#[email protected] are the fishes this year on the Chag and Grand (my usual haunts)? I smell very badly of skunk. Any good theories on this or do I just have to turn in my steelhead badge in cuz I ---- ---.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thats why its called fishing and not catching. This year has been the worst . we need rain bad

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## awides (Apr 30, 2007)

I feel ya, brother. I'm in the same boat this year. Been out several weekends now on the Chagrin and haven't seen/heard of more than a handful being caught.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

It's not you. I live 10 minutes from both rivers and there just have not been any huge numbers. The hurricane and warmer weather have not helped any! 

We were doing awesome off the wall for about a week, averaging like 4 or 5 fish in an hour or two. I thought the river would be banging but I've seen more fisherman than fish on most days....and no one has been slaying anything.


----------



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

I got two saturday but the fish seem to be few we need rain bad.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah we fished Saturday ALL DAY from about 7 AM until 5 PM. We got 9 fish between two of us on the Grand. We traveled to about 6 different spots as well to find fish. Go figure when the flow is prime and temps are nice, there are no fish


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

i wish it would pick up as well.....fished this past weekend and the sunday before....friend of mine hooked a few...me nothing until this past sunday....first fish in 2 years....fought him for 20 sec. until the line broke


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Been to busy to fish so far this season, waitin for some good reports before I start making time. I'm not hearing much good news.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

This has been the most disappointing fall I've seen with my own two eyes. I have no clue where they are except for maybe the middle of the lake. The perch and walleye moved to the deep parts during that storm and maybe the steelies sensed it as well and moved off shore. The only good thing is I can focus on perch, walleye, and crappie this fall. Over the years after the switch to the Manistee strain, I've not gotten too hyped on the fall season until after Thanksgiving. 
So if anybody has any open seats, PM me. I don't mind filling the freezer until things pick up.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> Over the years after the switch to the Manistee strain, I've not gotten too hyped on the fall season until after Thanksgiving.


+1

It was a lot different with the old London-strain fishes.


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

creekcrawler said:


> +1
> 
> It was a lot different with the old London-strain fishes.


+2 Would be in by labor day.With Manistee I dont even count on them showing up till after Xmas.But with the London strain we were in the same boat as PA.Steelheads over by around Jan.We are fortunate that we get alot of PAs stray to fill in the fall fishery.But since Pa cut back steelhead to stock more browns we are seeing the effect of lesser fish early.And since I stop fishing for chrome by the end of March(because I dont believe on fishing for steel on there redds,just my choice)I will be seeing alot less fish.
I wish odnr would stock Coho again.Dont beleive in the poor return rate,it is a lie.What did away with the salmon is Expensive home owner on the lower stretchs of tribs complaining about the rotten fish smell as thousands of salmon died after spawn.And the arguement that they only ran once and died dosnt hold much water either.Because less than 1/2 of 1 percent of steelhead make a second run in the great lakes.
With all this said I have had 10-15 fish days since second week of Sept.And fishing with 1-2 other guys who are doing just as good.Some holes giving up 30 plus fish in a few hours.cant count how many doubles and triple headers this fall.The problem I am seeing is guys fishing to low in the systems.the big pods of fish are many miles upstream from Sandy.And with no rain not many fish are moving in to fill those lower holes.What we need is a good snow then a run off to get fish spread through the whole river systems.Everything said here is my opinion and points of view of salmonoid fishing of nearly 4 decades.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

2 words

salted

minnows


----------

